# Southeast Spring Rally 2009



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*Southeast Spring Rally
Hardridge Creek COE Campground, Lake Eufaula, AL
April 10-12, 2009*​







Go ahead and make your reservations using the link below. *Make sure you reserve in the Harbour Pass (HPAS) section (Sites 23 - 35) *.
Here is a link to ReserveAmerica website. *Hardridge Creek COE Campground*

*Post here if you plan on attending.*

Attendees so far:

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58
B&J GAcampers - Site 31
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32
Need2mellowout - Site 34
having fun - Site - Site 26
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Im in. 
i've been wanting to try this place for over a year.
anyone bringing a boat? i love to crappie fish that time of year.
lamar


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Good choice!!! The old saying as luck will have it DW & I already have reservations that weekend at no other than HARDRIDGE CREEK PARK.----( Lot #58 full hookup site) We may not be in same block but will be there just the same. This will be first rally for us if it takes place. We are planning to be there April 8/14.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

slingshot said:


> Good choice!!! The old saying as luck will have it DW & I already have reservations that weekend at no other than HARDRIDGE CREEK PARK.----( Lot #58 full hookup site) We may not be in same block but will be there just the same. This will be first rally for us if it takes place. We are planning to be there April 8/14.


Well hi neighbor, we are also from Southeast Alabnama. I think we both have ESP. Looking forward to meeting you. If you want to change your site to one in the block we will be getting you are more than welcome. They will not be full hookups. We are looking at getting sites in the Harbour Pass section. If you would like one in the block we get just let me know, but don't cancel yours until we get the block of sites.

Leon


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

It's one month before Marcy's due date......... uhhhhhhhhh....







.......ummmmm.....







... I think we might be able to do this. I better ask Marcy first, though.









Mike


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

well mike....

fall rally mike propose's to marci....
spring rally marci has the baby.......
priceless.........................

good thing we'll have a few nurses around..

come on mike book it......

lamar


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> well mike....
> 
> fall rally mike propose's to marci....
> spring rally marci has the baby.......
> ...


Lamar, I can bring an OB kit with me. I have delivered several newbies over the last 28 years. Plus Mrs Crawfish is a seasoned RN.



Billy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Billy, does this mean we can put you on the attendee's list? Hope so.

Leon


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Billy, does this mean we can put you on the attendee's list? Hope so.
> 
> Leon


Please do Leon.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's the answer I was hoping for.
















Leon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Rollrs45 said:


> It's one m
> 
> onth before Marcy's due date......... uhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> ...


Can't think of a doctor who would allow her to sit and ride that far one month from due date. Maybe we'll meet somewhere during spring break nearer to you so that you won't have to miss a get together.

Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> It's one m
> 
> onth before Marcy's due date......... uhhhhhhhhh....
> 
> ...


Can't think of a doctor who would allow her to sit and ride that far one month from due date. Maybe we'll meet somewhere during spring break nearer to you so that you won't have to miss a get together.

Darlene
[/quote]

That's a good point.





























Wonder if she'll miss me if I go without her?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

billy,

i dont know nothin about birthin no babies....


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> billy,
> 
> i dont know nothin about birthin no babies....


Lamar, there is a first time for everything!


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

Count us in.
we have owned our OB for almost a year and have never been to a rally. 
I would like to make my own reservation as I am a golden age pass holder.


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

Crawfish said:


> *Southeast Spring Rally
> Hardridge Creek COE Campground, Lake Eufalua, AL
> April 10-12, 2009*​
> 
> ...


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

BOAT MAN said:


> Count us in.
> we have owned our OB for almost a year and have never been to a rally.
> I would like to make my own reservation as I am a golden age pass holder.


That's fine, I don't blame you. Just make sure you make your reservation in the Harbour Pass section. That's where we are getting our block of sites. See you there.

Leon


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Leon.

just reserved site# 32


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> *Southeast Spring Rally
> Hardridge Creek COE Campground, Lake Eufalua, AL
> April 10-12, 2009*​
> 
> ...


Leon, this definitely looks like my kinda place, and I can't wait to catch some crappy with Lemur!!







I've picked up an 03 Toyota Tundra SR5 Access Cab V-8 truck, and am looking for a small travel trailer, or may just tent it, if I can't find what I want for the right price.
I haven't been to Walter F. George (GA side) since I was in my early 20s, though me and my grandparents dry-camped, regularly there, when I was 10-16 years old......GREAT memories!!
You surely picked a fantastic place!!! In fact, I made reservations starting that Monday, in case I want to stay the whole week. I have a Golden Access Passport, too.......can't beat that with a stick! I'm on site #28!!
Darlene


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Anyone wanting to attend needs to make reservations ASAP...reservable spots go fast at Hardridge during this time of year.
We do a lot of weekend camping at Hardridge Creek.....and I have been known to make it a 7 day weekend quite often









We have site 31 reserved, we'll be going over on the 8th.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!!
Juleen and Butch


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> Im in.
> i've been wanting to try this place for over a year.
> anyone bringing a boat? i love to crappie fish that time of year.
> lamar


Lamar, we'll have our boat (not a big one) and I'm sure Butch will be happy to have you fish with him.


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Count us in.


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Booked Site 34 Thursday thru Monday.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

That's great Tony. Glad you are coming. We'll see you there.

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

way to go tony. glad to see others from ga join us.
now if the others would get off there sofa and book....

lamar


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> way to go tony. glad to see others from ga join us.
> now if the others would get off there sofa and book....
> 
> lamar


I'm still working on Marcy......









Mike


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Were in, 9th - 12th. The kids were asking me the other day when we were going on another trip.

I bringing the poles as well, and the fryer. Hopefully, the Brim will be bitting too! Nothing better than fresh Brim cooked the same day. Oh, and a really cold beer.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Great news Clayton. I hope the fish will be biting so we can have a fish fry.

Leon


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks, any fish will do. The boys have a nack for landing catfish, I hit the Brim like crazy. Never had much luck with crappy, so maybe Lamar can show me a thing or two.


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

I've added some pics in my photo album of some of the sites in Harbor Pass if anyone wants to look at the sites.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is a link to Butch and Juleen's gallary.

Pictures of sites at Hardridge Creek COE CG

Leon


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

not picking you out mike....
i was poking fun at the "other ga folks"
who wait until its too late.

lamar


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Is there anywhere to buy Moonshine close by?









I'm sure Tony and Mrs. Having Fun would be up for some.









Mrs. Need2mellowout (Dulce)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Great news Clayton. I hope the fish will be biting so we can have a fish fry.
> 
> Leon


Oh, YUM!!!
I'll even help clean the bream......just let me get a spoon and here I go!! Had lots of experience there!! 
BTW, if anybody comes across a lightweight TT that my 03 Tundra 4.7 (7K limit) will tow, let me know. I'm actively looking, while the market's priced lower. Don't want anything too big......just big enough for me and Jimmy. I got that fever again. Went looking, yesterday, and found a 95 that was in EXCELLENT shape, and had a good floorplan, but don't know if I want one that old or not. It was in a great price range, and just right, as far as towing weight. May take my cousin back with me to help me do a thorough inspection. Had aluminum frame and aluminum outside, so no problem with delam, and no evident leaks.
Darlene


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

campingnut18 said:


> not picking you out mike....
> i was poking fun at the "other ga folks"
> who wait until its too late.
> 
> lamar


Lamar..... It wasn't taken that way. Thanks for being concerned, though. We'll have to wait and see what the doc says on whether Marcy can make that trip. She'll be about 8 months along by then. I'm not sure I could handle the trip, much less her!









Mike


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

BOAT MAN said:


> *Southeast Spring Rally
> Hardridge Creek COE Campground, Lake Eufalua, AL
> April 10-12, 2009*​
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

need2mellowout said:


> Is there anywhere to buy Moonshine close by?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got him, and the Ms. covered. Have some from the last time, I'll save it for the rally.









Do you know that she doesn't remember going back to the camper that night


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

need2mellowout said:


> Is there anywhere to buy Moonshine close by?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Distilling for the home

Copper Moonshine Stills

Strictly for scientific research of course.................


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

ee4308 said:


> *Southeast Spring Rally
> Hardridge Creek COE Campground, Lake Eufalua, AL
> April 10-12, 2009*​
> 
> ...


[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

slingshot said:


> Good choice!!! The old saying as luck will have it DW & I already have reservations that weekend at no other than HARDRIDGE CREEK PARK.----( Lot #58 full hookup site) We may not be in same block but will be there just the same. This will be first rally for us if it takes place. We are planning to be there April 8/14.


Jim, are you the couple (with a Yorkie) we talked to over the summer about Outbackers.com? We've got a 30 RLS too.

Juleen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

billy, i have a abbreviated degree in science.








i think we should make up a few gallons.

hey clayton, i dont think susan will keep it around that long.








that stuff was too good to hold on too.

lamar


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Juleen, Yes we are the couple with Sparky,the Yorkie. I see you will be at the Outback Rally at Hardridge. We are looking forward to the rally.

Sheila


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Its hidden


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> billy, i have a abbreviated degree in science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lamar, a few gallons?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Leon,

Couldn't pass this up!

Site 25

Dave., Linda and Brian


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

We have a site that will be open if anybody might be interested. It is site #33 that Bob has. They will not be able to make the rally since they will be moving to WV.







Just get up with me if anybody is interested.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> ...since they will be moving to VW.


That would be WV, as in West Virginia. VW is a German automobile.









Bob


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

OPPS.

Leon


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Jambalaya said:


> billy, i have a abbreviated degree in science.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lamar, a few gallons?








[/quote]
I think I see what you mean Billy, with this crowd, absolutely NOT enough!
Now if Nick shows up too... We may need an additional batch. I hear he and Tony have a masters in abbreviated.








Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Just an idea - but do we want to do the White Elephant gift exchange? Or should we call it the Bunny exchange? Keep it camping related around $10.

Let's start talking food too.

Potluck Saturday - what we eatin?

Easter Sunday breakfast?

C-


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Of course the pot luck should be Saturday. I would say yes to the White Elephant after the pot luck and keep it 10$ or under and camping related. If we have an Easter Egg Hunt for the kids then I think we should have it on Saturday. Should we use real eggs or plastic ones? Do we want to have an Easter Sunday breakfast potluck on Sunday morning before everyone leaves? I vote yes.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Of course the pot luck should be Saturday. I would say yes to the White Elephant after the pot luck and keep it 10$ or under and camping related. If we have an Easter Egg Hunt for the kids then I think we should have it on Saturday. Should we use real eggs or plastic ones? Do we want to have an Easter Sunday breakfast potluck on Sunday morning before everyone leaves? I vote yes.
> 
> Leon


I think you've got a great idea with doing the potluck and Easter egg hunt for the kids on Saturday.....maybe do the egg hunt in the afternoon? I'd vote for plastic eggs, myself, due to refrigeration issues, and the fact that not many people eat hard boiled eggs that much, anymore. Of course, we COULD have the eggs on a breakfast buffet, Sat. morning, if we were careful to keep the cool enough! Definitely yes, on the Easter Sunday potluck!!







What a great way to end a great weekend of fellowship!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

on sunday ....

i ....will ........cook.......pancakes....

if everyone will bring all the sides..

lamar..


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

campingnut18 said:


> on sunday ....
> 
> i ....will ........cook.......pancakes....
> 
> ...


I am going to bring 5# of deer sausage and 3# of pork sausage. I will cook that. I will bring some eggs also.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

[quote name='BOAT MAN' date='Mar 24 2009, 05:21 PM' post='336504']
[quote name='campingnut18' post='336438' date='Mar 24 2009, 08:09 AM']on sunday ....

i ....will ........cook.......pancakes....

if everyone will bring all the sides..

---------------- 
Toppings for the pancakes would be a nice add if someone wants an easy bring like nuts, berries, whip cream, powdered sugar, bananas, chocolate chipschoc syrup, maple syrup (not all of them from one person, of course)

Hey, who said you should be on a diet for Easter camping??

C-


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Would ya'll like some homemade sausage and gravy??







If so, you can put me down for that!
Maybe we need to make a list of participants and what they're making for potluck supper and Easter breakfast??
Darlene


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

we're in ....we're in... I got my reservations today we are on site 18 in the bays loop ... there were no other sites in the loop where everybody else is ... but we are going!

Jim


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Jim Savage said:


> we're in ....we're in... I got my reservations today we are on site 18 in the bays loop ... there were no other sites in the loop where everybody else is ... but we are going!
> 
> Jim


It will be nice to meet your family, Jim!! Looking forward to it! Jim, sent you a PM about possibly changing your site to be with the rest of the group!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Updated list. If your name's not on here, please add it, so we'll know how many to plan for on the egg hunt and meals.

Attendees so far:

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?)
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/6-12 probably come in on 8th)


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, everyone. We prolly should coordinate who is bringing what for eatin. Can everyone add to their name what they think they're bringing for the potluck? We will get the plates, napkins, cups, and plasticware.

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?)
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/6-12 probably come in on 8th)


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

campingnut18 said:


> Ok, everyone. We prolly should coordinate who is bringing what for eatin. Can everyone add to their name what they think they're bringing for the potluck? We will get the plates, napkins, cups, and plasticware.
> 
> Crawfish - Site 29
> Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
> ...


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?)
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32---- Low country boil= new potatoes, onions, corn on the cob, smoked sausage, deer link sausage
deer and pork patty sausage for Sunday breakfast. white elephant something.
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18 Beef stew ala dutch oven and a dessert ala dutch oven... hashbrown/egg casserole for breakfast ala dutch oven
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/6-12 probably come in on 8th)


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)-Sun.breakfast casserole,30oz.syrup,Saturday-camp stew,cornbread and plenty of paper towels and a dessert/white elephant something/plastic eggs with candy 
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?)
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32---- Low country boil= new potatoes, onions, corn on the cob, smoked sausage, deer link sausage
deer and pork patty sausage for Sunday breakfast. white elephant something.
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18 Beef stew ala dutch oven and a dessert ala dutch oven... hashbrown/egg casserole for breakfast ala dutch oven
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/6-12 probably come in on 8th)


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)-Sun.breakfast casserole,30oz.syrup,Saturday-camp stew,cornbread and plenty of paper towels and a dessert/white elephant something/plastic eggs with candy
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?) Potato Salad, Brautwurst??, dessert; Sun b'fast - toppings for pancakes (what Campingnut mentioned) white elephant something/eggs w/candy
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32---- Low country boil= new potatoes, onions, corn on the cob, smoked sausage, deer link sausage
deer and pork patty sausage for Sunday breakfast. white elephant something.
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18 Beef stew ala dutch oven and a dessert ala dutch oven... hashbrown/egg casserole for breakfast ala dutch oven
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/6-12 probably come in on 8th)


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)-Sun.breakfast casserole,30oz.syrup,Saturday-camp stew,cornbread and plenty of paper towels and a dessert/white elephant something/plastic eggs with candy
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?) Potato Salad, Brautwurst??, dessert; Sun b'fast - toppings for pancakes (what Campingnut mentioned) white elephant something/eggs w/candy
Jambalaya - Site 27 Saturday: Chicken and Sausage Jambalaya; Sunday: Cheese Grits
Boat Man - Site 32---- Low country boil= new potatoes, onions, corn on the cob, smoked sausage, deer link sausage
deer and pork patty sausage for Sunday breakfast. white elephant something.
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18 Beef stew ala dutch oven and a dessert ala dutch oven... hashbrown/egg casserole for breakfast ala dutch oven
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/6-12 probably come in on 8th)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish - Site 29
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)-Sun.breakfast casserole,30oz.syrup,Saturday-camp stew,cornbread and plenty of paper towels and a dessert/white elephant something/plastic eggs with candy
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?) Potato Salad, Brautwurst??, dessert; Sun b'fast - toppings for pancakes (what Campingnut mentioned) white elephant something/eggs w/candy
Jambalaya - Site 27 Saturday: Chicken and Sausage Jambalaya; Sunday: Cheese Grits
Boat Man - Site 32---- Low country boil= new potatoes, onions, corn on the cob, smoked sausage, deer link sausage
deer and pork patty sausage for Sunday breakfast. white elephant something.
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18 Beef stew ala dutch oven and a dessert ala dutch oven... hashbrown/egg casserole for breakfast ala dutch oven
mountainlady56 (AKA sgalady) - site 28 (4/8-12) Sat: chicken & rice dish; Sun: scrambled eggs; eggs w/candy or prize white elephant & plenty of makings for campfire smores


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Crawfish - Site 29---Something in the Dutch Oven, salad, dessert; Sunday breakfast that stuff Lamar makes with potatoes,sauage, and eggs; white elephant gift
Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
ee4308 - Site 23
The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
Dreamtimers - Site 33
Slingshot - Site 58 (4/8-14)
B&J GAcampers - Site 31 (4/8-?) Potato Salad, Brautwurst, dessert; Sun b'fast - toppings for pancakes (what Campingnut mentioned) white elephant something/eggs w/candy
Jambalaya - Site 27
Boat Man - Site 32--- Low country boil= new potatoes, onions, corn on the cob, smoked sausage, deer link sausage
deer and pork patty sausage for Sunday breakfast. white elephant something.
Need2mellowout - Site 34 (4/9-13)
having fun - Site - Site 26 (4/9-12)
outbackgeorgia - Site 25
David & Angie - Site 24
Harold & Delores - Site 36
Jim Savage - Site 18

Our daughter and two granddaughters will be coming over on Friday and she is bringing some plastic eggs for the Easter egg hunt.

Leon cool.gif


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Said I wouldn't be there, but might can come. Certainly hope so. I'm ready to FISH!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Reservation cancelled. I don't want to camp with people who don't want to be around me. Members of this forum, who are also members of another forum, know why. They should be ashamed of talking about someone so terribly behind their backs, and calling themselves Christians.
Darlene


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Jambalaya said:


> Crawfish - Site 29---Something in the Dutch Oven, salad, dessert; Sunday breakfast that stuff Lamar makes with potatoes,sauage, and eggs; white elephant gift
> Campingnut - Site 30 --- Hamburgers?, Dessert, Plates, cups, plasticware, napkins / eggs with candy for hunt / pancakes for Sunday breakfast / Oh yeah, white elephant something
> ee4308 - Site 23
> The Holly's (SOB friends) - Site 35
> ...


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

the rally at topsail this spring has been great.
the weather is cooler than the summer rally and the drinks are cold.
cant wait to see you at hardridge.
lamar


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

RV & truck are loaded up ready to go. We're leaving at 12PM. Can't wait Woo Hoo!!!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sure wish we could be joining you guys this weekend, but now that we are living in exile in WV that won't be possible.








Y'all have a great time, and remember us when the Pterodactyls start flying overhead.









Bob


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

W4DRR said:


> Sure wish we could be joining you guys this weekend, but now that we are living in exile in WV that won't be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish you could join us too Bob!!!
LOL....I'd forgotten about the Pterodactyls! Will have to watch for them!

Juleen & Butch


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks to all for such a warm welcome to your group. Linda and I had a wonderful weekend, and feel like we make many new friends. 
All the food and drinks were great, and a special thanks to Lamar and Leon for hosting the meeting site.

Hardridge creek is one of the nicest parks that we have been to and we plan to go back soon.

We had a good trip and arrived home at 2:00 pm.

Thanks again
Clayton


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

WERE HOME SAFE. not after much tire trouble once again. 
thank god for need2 ellow out family. i would still be on the side of the raod.

clayton we had a great time too. met lots of new friends and great to see all the old ones.

home safe ready to go again tomorrow.

i just love these guys.
lamar


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Glad to see everyone is arriving home safely. Sorry to hear you had tire trouble again Lamar...but happy to hear need2mellow out was there to help you!
We really enjoyed spending time with everyone and meeting new friends! Saying the food was great would be an understatement!!!! 
The time went by too fast, hated to see it come to an end.
We'll be headed home in the morning.

Juleen and Butch


----------



## need2mellowout (May 10, 2006)

Yea the time did go way too quick. The weather was postcard perfect Saturday & Sunday.

People I knew, those met and got to know better and those for the first time. Typical Southeastern Rally with great people, food and times.

The liver will now get down time till Topsail!!!!!

Seeing Lamar's tire was scary and so were the skid marks. Hope to never be in that position Lamar you did a great job keeping cool.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

We made it also, Sheila & I arrived home Wed morning.

Thanks to everyone for taking us green horns in under
your wings. It was great meeting new friends & good 
fellowship. Oh and mighty goooood food!!!

Thanks again

Jimmy


----------

